# .bat Datei die sich ständig selber ausführt



## Carlchen (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo @all,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem! Ich arbeite mit einem Programm welches bei unterschiedlichen Situationen verschiedene Aktionen ( Befehle) ausführt.
Diese Befehle sind das erstellen von .txt Dateien die dann über ein weiteres Programm als SMS versendet werden! 
Leider "schläft" das SMS Programm wohl teilweise, so dass die zu versendeten .txt einfach unbeachtet in dem Ordner liegen läßt!

Lange rede, kurzer Sinn!

Ich stelle mir eine .bat Datei vor, die sich ständig automatisch ausführt (alle 30sekunden). Diese Datei soll meine .txt (falls welche vorhanden sind, die wieder nicht rausgesendet wurde) ausschneidet und 3 sekunden später wieder im gleichen ordner einfügt!

Ich hoffe das ist jetzt verständlich beschrieben, da ich noch völlig Ahnungslos bin kann ich mir die .bat nicht selber schreiben, bzw. mein Vorhaben nicht besser beschreiben.

Kann mir jemand so eine .bat vorschreiben?

Besten Dank im voraus
Gruß
Carlchen


----------



## Thomas Kuse (8. Januar 2004)

Hinter dem Link befinden sich 7 Tutorials und 20 Beispiel-Programme:
http://www.antonis.de/dos/batchtut/index.htm

Hier kannst Du die auch als ein Paket herunterladen:
http://www.antonis.de/dos/download/batchtut.zip

Stichworte wie *sleep* *copy/move* und *goto* sollten eigentlich schon fast reichen, wenn ich mich nicht stark irre.


----------

